# eCabinets cut list in excel



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Create a user form to import worksheets from eCabinets excel cutlist into a master workbook part 1*

In this video I will get started on making a user form in a master workbook that will allow you to select any or all of the worksheets from the eCabinets excel cut list.

I will show you how to make the user form and add checkboxes as well as command buttons.

I will also show you how you can program the form so that when it is activated it will automatically extract the worksheet names and put them into the check box captions.

Here is the link. Be sure to check it out.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Create a userform to import worksheets from eCabinets excel cutlist into a master workbook part 2*

In this video I will show you how I programmed the select all, deselect all and cancel buttons.

Here is the link to check it out.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Create a userform to import worksheets from eCabinets excel cutlist into a master workbook part 3*

In this video I will show you how to program the button that will import the selected worksheets from the excel workbook that eCabinets generates when it is clicked.

Here is the link to check it out


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Create a userform to import worksheets from eCabinets excel cutlist Part4*

In this video I will show you how to program the button that will allow you to delete the selected worksheets from the master workbook when it is clicked.

Here is the link To check it out


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Create a excel UserForm to print eCabinets worksheets Part1*

Hello everyone here is my latest video on working with eCabinets cut list in excel.

In this video I show you how you can make a excel user form that will automatically create a check box for all of the visible worksheets in the master workbook that I am building that will allow you to select the ones that you wish to print.

Here is the link to check it out.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Create a excel UserForm to print eCabinets worksheets Part2*

In this video I will show you how to Program the Select all, Deselect all, Print selected and cancel buttons.

Here is the link to check it out


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Use advanced filter and sumifs to summarize your eCabinets Cut list in excel.*

In this video I will demonstrate how to use the advanced filter along with the SumIfs function in the actual worksheet to summarize a cut list from the eCabinets five piece door break down. You can download this work book and follow along at this link.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tf0m4owfsth9b5t/AdvanceFilter_SumIfs.xlsb?dl=0

I will be doing two videos on how to do this. These videos are to prepare you for the series that I will be doing on modifying the five piece door break down from the eCabinets excel workbook.

In the next video I will show you how to do the same thing in VBA. So be sure to stay tuned.

Here is the link.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Advanced filter in Vba to summarize your eCabinets Cut list in excel.*

In my last post I shared a video on how you can use the advanced filter to summarize a cut list from eCabinets five piece door breakdown worksheet. This was all done in the worksheet.

In this video I will show you how I do it in VBA.

Here is the link to check it out





Here is the link to download the workbook to follow along.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2e9wcw4b9tmeiv5/AdvanceFilter_SumIfs.xlsb?dl=0


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Use SumIfs in VBA to total the filtered data from the eCabinets five piece door breakdown.*

In this video I will show you how I used the SumIfs function in VBA to total the door/drawer front parts in the filtered data that was created using the advanced filter in VBA.

Here is the link to check it out.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Convert numbers stored as text in your cut list with excel vba Part1*

In this video I will show you how to add some code to the import selected user form that will automatically remove all of the inch symbols from the eCabinets excel worksheets when you import them into a master workbook.

Here is the link to check it out





You can also Follow me on
Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter
https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips
Google+
https://plus.google.com/+eCabinetstipsandtricks


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Convert numbers stored as text with excel vba Part2*

In this video I will show you how to add some code to the import selected user form that will automatically convert all of the numbers that are stored as text to numbers in the eCabinets excel worksheets when you import them into a master workbook.
Here is the link




You can also Follow me on
Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter
https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips
To subscribe to my channel just click on this link
https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Introduction to formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Break down with excel vba*

This is a quick overview for the series that I am starting on how you can modify the five piece door break down worksheet that eCabinets generates when you export there cut list into excel.
Check it out and make sure that you subscribe to my channel so you can get all of my latest tips and tricks.






To get all of my latest tips and tricks click on this link to subscribe to my channel
https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips?sub_confirmation=1
You can also Follow me on
Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter
https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Break Down with excel VBA Part1*

In this video I will be setting up the subroutine that we will be using to modify the five piece door breakdown that eCabinets generates when you export there cut list into excel.

First I will show you some error handling code that will ensure that the cut lists have been imported into the master workbook.

Then we will define the variables for the worksheets that we will be working with. As well as clearing any existing data in the new cut list worksheet and helper worksheet.

Finally we will transfer the data from the Five Piece Door Break Down into the helper worksheet. 
Then debug the code.

here is the link to check it out.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel vba Part 2*

Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 2

In this video I will show you how you can extract the cabinet number from the cabinet name and put it in its own column.

To do this I will be using text to columns. I will also show you how you can use the find method to check for assemblies and extract the assembly cabinet number.

I will then show you how to use a for next loop to combine the text "Cab." and the cabinet/or assembly number.

Be sur to watch because I will also show you how to use the worksheet function "Trim" to remove all leading and trailing spaces that may exist in the text strings. This is a very valuable function to know especially if you are planning on doing lookups or other functions that require exact matches to work properly.

If you have not watched my video Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 1. Be sure to check it out.

Please like and share this video if it helps you.

Make sure to subscribe to my channel so you can get all of my latest tips and tricks
https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips?sub_confirmation=1

You can also follow me on
Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter
https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 3*

Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 3

In this video I will show you how you can extract the Door and drawer front heights and widths and put them in their own columns. I will also show you how to remove the extra text in the door name.

To do this I will be using text to columns. I will also show you how you can use the replace method as well as the InStrRev and InStr functions and more.

Be sure to watch because I will also show you how to use the worksheet function "Trim" to remove all leading and trailing spaces that may exist in the text strings. This is a very valuable function to know especially if you are planning on doing lookups or other functions that require exact matches to work properly.

Be sure to check out Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 1 and part 2.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Importing excel tables into eCabinets Line Drawing Editor.*

Importing excel tables into eCabinets Line Drawing Editor.

Have you ever wanted to list the components of your cabinet in the line drawing editor in eCabinets? If so then you need to check this video out.

First I will show you step by step how to set up the table feature in eCabinets Line drawing editor. Then I will show you how to set up the worksheet in excel that will allow you to Import the selected data into the line drawing editor.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 4*

Here is my latest video on working with eCabinets cut list in excel.
Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 4

In this video I will show you how I use the replace method as well as the advanced filter unique records only and the SumIfs functions with excel vba. With these three functions I will be able to reduce the door and drawer front part list from over 200 rows of data to less than 100. So be sure to watch the entire video.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Excel user form to transfer eCabinets face frame parts into line drawings.*










Excel user form to transfer eCabinets face frame parts into line drawings.

If you build cabinets with face frames in eCabinets then you probably spend a lot of time dimensioning the frames in the line drawing editor. Well in this video I am demonstrating my latest project. I have made a excel user form that will automatically format the board stock listing worksheet and copy the selected cabinet onto my clipboard. This will allow me to paste the face frame parts as a table in eCabinets line drawing editor with just a couple of clicks of the mouse.

Be sure to like share and comment

Subscribe

You can also follow me on:

Facebook 
Twitter


----------

